

The Web is inherently an inadequate application development platform. - tiki12revolt
http://pinderkent.blogsavy.com/archives/82
Is this even a valid argument today?
======
pg
...just like the first microprocessors were.

~~~
asdflkj
Isn't it more fair to compare microprocessors to server-based applications,
and not just to HTML with javascript, which is only one way to do it? In
practice, it is the only way right now, if one wants users, but considering
how painful and limiting it is, will things stay this way?

Unfortunately, I couldn't RTFA because it's down.

------
jsjenkins168
"What's missing is the support necessary for large-scale application
development."

This is exactly what Google Web Toolkit aims to solve. But its amazingly
under-appreciated and I'm still not sure why.. I suspect the learning curve is
a put-off to many developers. Or simply b/c it uses Java, that could also be
it.

"The only way to fix many of these issues would be to strip away the browser,
to strip away JavaScript, to change the nature of HTTP and the related
conventions."

Supposedly HTML5 aims to do some of this. W3C is reconsidering this new
standard to address some of the inherent problems being described.

